# Mountains and the Golden Ratio



## b_gossweiler (Aug 19, 2011)

[FONT=&quot]Just read an interesting article today:

A painter figured out that 3 of the most famous and most admired mountains ins  Switzerland (Eiger, Moench and Jungrau, near Grindelwald) are situated  following the rule of the Golden Ratio:
[/FONT]

[FONT=&quot]
 Interesting,  don't you think? Might this be one of the reasons why the are admired so  much over others?[/FONT]

Beat


----------



## erro (Aug 19, 2011)

But only from that specific viewpoint (and the one on the opposite side).


----------



## Kiwigeoff (Aug 20, 2011)

erro said:


> But only from that specific viewpoint (and the one on the opposite side).


Just because they are not in Sweden!!!

Interesting Beat was the article by a Swiss national? 
Have visited Grindelwald and the Jungfrau, very cool but then it is high!! Went up on the cog? train and on to the restaurant in the mountain.


----------



## b_gossweiler (Aug 20, 2011)

Geoff,

Yes, it was the local painter Gustav Ritschard (1911-1997), who painted "his" mountains a lot. And yes, it is a cog train which goes up to the Jungfraujoch, the hightest railway station in europe (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Jungfraubahn).

Beat


----------

